

Paypal Cuts Off Mega Because It Actually Keeps Your Files Secret - cgtyoder
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150227/07165030161/paypal-cuts-off-mega-because-it-actually-keeps-your-files-secret.shtml

======
anonbanker
This is the best advertisement Mega could ever receive.

it's also a ringing endorsement that Mega can keep your data out of the hands
of Five Eyes countries. that just earned them my business.

------
toolsadmin
Anybody is still using Paypal?!

~~~
dalke
This sounds like a "No one goes there anymore; it's too crowded" comment said
by insular people who pride themselves for being years ahead of others.

A huge number of people use it. To pick just one, 8 days ago here on HN was a
link to how the US Treasury will now accept PayPal and Dwolla.

